
How I finally got job interviews at Palantir and Dropbox - chirau
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-i-finally-got-job-interviews-at-palantir-and-dropbox-e340e851d515
======
dm3
"Amazing Embedded User Operations Engineer Offer Letter" \- really? This has
been talked to death on HN, however I still can't help but get reminded of Dan
Lyons' experience at HubSpot[1] every time I see language like that in
official/semi-official documents.

[1] [http://fortune.com/disrupted-excerpt-hubspot-startup-dan-
lyo...](http://fortune.com/disrupted-excerpt-hubspot-startup-dan-lyons)

------
teilo
As a hiring manager having to slog through resumes of people who pretend to be
programmers, it never ceases to amaze me how few applicants understand
something so basic as having the skills and experience that a position
requires, before applying.

~~~
kafkaesq
It cuts both ways. A lot of position writeups clearly have way too many bullet
points (with arbitrary numbers of years of experience required in each - as if
years of experience in X actually means anything), often in trivially
learnable and/or transferable skill areas; or are just plain ungrammatical or
otherwise incoherent. And then these places wonder why months and months go by
with very few people applying.

~~~
CM30
Or worse, they expect people to be good at multiple unrelated job fields at
the same time. No, you're not likely to find a web developer who's also
fantastic at graphics design, marketing/SEO, technical support, writing and
sales. Especially not if you offer near minimum wage for the work.

In cases like that, they're either after an extremely rare unicorn that will
fix their business overnight or not actually that reliant on someone with all
those skills and hoping some magical unicorn will apply none the less.

------
fapjacks
I know two people at Dropbox that I could talk to... That's how programmers do
it, anyway.

